
Ask HN: Popular OSS that became its maintainers day-job? - dvdhnt
After the demise of Cyanogen, I&#x27;m wondering what open source projects grew into paying, full time jobs for its maintainers?
======
galfarragem
Vue.

 _' The Vue.js patreon campaign now has over $8,000 monthly pledge from the
community and sponsors. It is absolutely amazing to be able to work full-time
on an open source project that I am genuinely passionate about, and for that I
am forever grateful to all the supporters.'_

[1] [https://medium.com/the-vue-point/the-state-of-
vue-1655e10a34...](https://medium.com/the-vue-point/the-state-of-
vue-1655e10a340a#.f23h1kktl)

~~~
dvdhnt
Nice one, and relevant since I was just reading this HN post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13263852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13263852)

There are a lot of nice events/history going on around front-end frameworks
like Vue, React, etc. - the Inferno creator being hired by FB, React Fiber
coming soon, Angular 2 being so different, Vue growing right alongside React
as a competitor/peer.

It's a good time to know javascript.

------
luminousbit
Sidekiq by Mike Perham

~~~
dvdhnt
That's a good one. I love that using free Sidekiq works just fine and that Pro
is nice-to-have but not essential.

